# Whipped Sweet Potatoes and Bananas with Honey



## SizzlininIN (Nov 27, 2006)

This is a recipe by Tyler Florence...........

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_35146,00.html

I made it for Thanksgiving and it was such a hit! Its definetely a keeper.

I messed up.....the recipe called for 2 sticks of unsalted butter.....one was to be added to the potato and bananas and the other to the topping. 

What I did was mucked up and added the full 2 sticks to the potato & bananas......oh and I used margarine (Imperial) vs. the unsalted butter.

I think the extra margarine was absolutely perfect and i have no plans to eliminate the extra next time...... 

Next time I plan on making 2 dishes of this as it went over so well and went so quickly.


----------



## GB (Nov 27, 2006)

I watched Tyler make this on TV and it looked so good. I am thrilled that you tried it Sizz because I have written this down to try, but getting your first hand experience makes me wat to do it even sooner.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 27, 2006)

Your very welcome GB.  My brother saw it on t.v. too and was thinking about making it and was so happy to see that I had........... I can't tell you how much he and the rest of us truely enjoyed it.  

I do want to try it with butternut squash  in the future too.....I think it'd be just as good.


----------



## GB (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh I bet you are right. That would be a great combo!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 27, 2006)

I made Tyler's sweet potato/banana dish, too, for Thanksgiving.  It gets a two thumbs up from both Buck and me.  Delicious.  Wonderful combination of flavors.

I think when I make it again, I'll "kick it up a notch" by adding some rum.


----------



## GB (Nov 27, 2006)

That is another great suggestion Katie. Rum would really compliment those flavors!


----------



## middie (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow I bet the bf would like this !!
Thanks for the link and your opinion
on it Sizz. Makes it easier when you know 
someone has tried it and liked it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 27, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhh Katie E........... I think you might be onto something.........I've never purchased rum ...... what would you suggest?

Your very welcome Middie...........you have to try this one!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 28, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhh Katie E........... I think you might be onto something.........I've never purchased rum ...... what would you suggest?



Just what you...I have in the cabinet.  I don't think it would be necessary to go out and buy a costly bottle of rum.  Only an inexpensive utilitarian kind.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Just what you...I have in the cabinet. I don't think it would be necessary to go out and buy a costly bottle of rum. Only an inexpensive utilitarian kind.


 
No rum in the cabinet........??? Bacardi???? thats the only one I can recall ever hearing of.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 28, 2006)

Use a dark rum like Myers. It will have a richer flavor than a light rum like the standard Bacardi. Also use butter. It will undoubtably taste better with butter.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 28, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Use a dark rum like Myers. It will have a richer flavor than a light rum like the standard Bacardi. Also use butter. It will undoubtably taste better with butter.


 
Thanks for the input iron!


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 28, 2006)

Your receipe for Whipped Sweet Potatoes and Bananas with Honey sounds great.  I must add this to my receipe book.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

